# Tortellini salad



## Steve H (Sep 16, 2019)

Making a favorite salad of ours. I dreamed this up years ago. And we have it occasionally. 








I use 1 pound of cheese tortellini. Cook it per package directions. Then rinse/cool. Then add fresh Basil to it. I don't measure. About 15 leaves I guess. I cut up Roma tomatoes. As many as you like. I do not add them until I'm ready to serve it. I don't like how they get if there is leftovers for the next day. As much red onion as you like. For the meat. I'll make a large batch of Teriyaki chicken for various meals ahead of time. Simple recipe. Teriyaki and boneless, skinless breasts. Let it marinate for 24 yours. I used 4 breasts for this. The dressing is again quite simple.
1/4 cup of balsamic vinegar and olive oil. Add half dozen ripped basil leaves to it. And let it rest for 30 minutes.







Touch early for me. But it's 5:00 somewhere!







Mixed up. And into the fridge. Tonight's menu is burgers and the salad. Nothing fancy with the burgers. Smash burgers on onion roll.


----------



## xray (Sep 16, 2019)

That looks delicious Steve! Very pretty tortellini salad!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 16, 2019)

xray said:


> That looks delicious Steve! Very pretty tortellini salad!



Thank you!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 16, 2019)

That looks great Steve! Nice call on the Stella too. I like one every once in awhile


----------



## Steve H (Sep 16, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That looks great Steve! Nice call on the Stella too. I like one every once in awhile



I used to be a Yuengling fan until I tried one of these. Thanks for the like!


----------



## b-one (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks tasty, a nice pesto works as a nice dressing if you need to switch it up.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 16, 2019)

Wow, really nice Steve!

I am a tortellini fan myself so I need to try this.

Another one for the list....

John


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 16, 2019)

Heck Steve, your salad sounds like a delicious meal all by itself.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 16, 2019)

Love this idea.  Wife looked at it and said yum.  I kinda think just the mushrooms, basil & noodle might be a killer itself.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 17, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Heck Steve, your salad sounds like a delicious meal all by itself.



We've done that before. It is pretty filling.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 17, 2019)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty, a nice pesto works as a nice dressing if you need to switch it up.



I've thought about that. But the wife doesn't like Pesto. I could separate some. And do that though. Next time I'll try that!


----------



## tropics (Sep 17, 2019)

Nice job on the salad great idea adding the meat,I've had with the shrooms before and sometime with broccolli 
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 17, 2019)

Oh yea!
I could eat that whole bowl!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Sep 17, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Yeah but it was probably Yuengling Lager. The locals like myself are blessed with access to Yuengling Premium, Lord Chesterfield Ale and Porter.
> 
> The salad looks great and if'en you don't mind I'm going to borrow this recipe and make it for my better 1/2 and kiddo when they return from the beach.
> 
> Like for sure!



I don't mind at all. I hope you and your's enjoy it!


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 19, 2019)

Damn Steve....that looks REAL good. I'm planning burgers tonight and may have to make a run to our little grocery store to get some 'shrooms. Fantastic looking salad ad a big LIKE!!

Adding another salad to the rotation,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 19, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Yeah but it was probably Yuengling Lager. The locals like myself are blessed with access to Yuengling Premium, Lord Chesterfield Ale and Porter.



LANCE!! Great to see you. It's been a while...or maybe I'm just not hanging out in the right places  How you been? Side note....I made your steak and spinach last week for dinner again. We sure do love that stuff!!

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey all. That bowl in the picture isn't mushrooms. It is the teriyaki chicken. I don't put mushrooms in this. I brought this to work. And people thought the same thing. When I do the chicken. I let the marinade cook down with the bird. Which causes the thick color on the outside. It does look like shrooms though.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 19, 2019)

Was just looking at some shrink-wrapped, cooked teriyaki chicken breast that I saw in the deep freeze...now I know what to do with it.  Like!


----------

